# XXL bindings



## Squatch (Dec 14, 2012)

I notice that there are bindings that adjust size to accommodate everyone, but are they worth it, I mean I have a size 16 boot, and manufacturers offer L-XL bindings, but they stop anywhere from 13-15 for the biggest boot that can be worn... what are my options, and are the adjustable bindings actually well made...

what I look for in a set of bindings are:

Strap in
decent sized highback
ratchets on both straps
thats really it for me... any suggestions, cost is an issue, but if I can get them used, even better...


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

16s?!
I thought I had trouble with my 13s.....
Easiest fit for me has been Flows.
toes stick out a bit, but due to design, are well secured in size XL.
I've never even seen an XXL...
Please post findings!


----------



## Squatch (Dec 14, 2012)

well, I'm 6'7"... I have to wear ride bigfoots, or cut the inner boot of 15s, and then deal with the top of y foot being crammed down, sometimes I hate being tall.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You're best bet is the Ride EX or Salomon Rhythm. Maybe a set of Union Flites or Contact Pro's in L/XL. But try that one first as they say they stop at 14.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

What brand boot & model do you have? 

Like Nivek said, your probably too big for our bindings. Sorry about that.


----------



## Squatch (Dec 14, 2012)

My first year riding, I made do with burton poachers and cartels by cutting the inner boot, but this year im going with Ride Bigfoot, they seem to be the ONLY boots that come in a 16, and they end at 22, but the primary issue is whether or not they make ANY bindings to accommodate a larger sole I mean a 15 in a l-xl binding is pushing it, I fit in the foot board at 15, but the straps barely reached, so if a 16 can fit with extended straps, I'm happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Burton has strap extensions called super sliders. Not alot of people know about them, but if u call burton you have to request them seperately and they will send you a pair for both toe and ankle strap. I have a size 13 and when I use those it's like night and day between them and the XL standard binding.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I own some XL Flites. My size 13 is a squeeze. I would steer clear of the Flites at least. I believe that some of the older model Cartels go up to 15 or 16. Worth looking into maybe? :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

As per my suggestions, the Rhythm and EX, those are ones I specifically asked about fit with giant feet. I was told by Ride the frame on the EX and Revolt best accomadates larger than 13 sizes and Salomon added another adjustment to the toe ramp on the Rhythm to ensure it fits their 15's. Their 15's are like everyone elses 15.5's.


----------

